# Slowing speed of recorded music



## JackieSmith (Jun 9, 2010)

My violin teacher has informed me that there is some computer software available that allows you to play pre-recorded CDs or CDs of piano accompnements at different speeds without altering the sound to allow you to pratice slower than music is intended. Has anyone heard about this software and where it can be purchased?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't know of software specifically for that purpose, though it seems like there ought to be some. GoldWave audio processing software has that capability, plus a lot of other capabilities you probably don't need. The cost of the non-upgradable license is low, and a free trial version is available.

www.goldwave.com

I am a longtime satisfied user of the software, but have no other affiliation.


----------



## Ernie (Jun 6, 2010)

You might take a look at this software - it also has a free demo.

Here's another one.

I haven't tried the two programs listed above, but I do have Audacity and it does work. The program is free. Click here for the download page.

Hope this helps.

Ernie


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Works for us:

Best Practice

There is a little bit of distortion if you slow down too much, but it's acceptable up to about 60%.

_(Edit)_ Oh, and it's free.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

JackieSmith said:


> My violin teacher has informed me that there is some computer software available that allows you to play pre-recorded CDs or CDs of piano accompnements at different speeds without altering the sound to allow you to pratice slower than music is intended. Has anyone heard about this software and where it can be purchased?


This is one reason why I love mini-disc!

The Sony MZ-RH1 mini-disc allows you to alter the speed of music in an easy to push dial, changing speeds by a few percent all the way. Mini-disc all the way into the 21st century! 

You can do the same with some higher end cassette decks. Alternatively, if you have a DJ CD mixing deck (Technics do these). The Audacity programme is okay if you listen to music through your computer.


----------



## Major Minor (May 30, 2010)

I'll second the vote for Audacity ... and it's free.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

There is one called "The Amazing Slow Downer" that my friend (a drummer) uses. It seems to work quite well.


----------

